# yt624 battery dead



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

Colby, ever have an ignition problem, went out today my battery was dead on the yam 624, now when I 1st got it 3 weeks ago I noticed that the led light was faintly coming on and off some times with key off, so I used to just unplug the ignition switch when done with the blower, last night I left it plugged in and today battery was dead, took 5 mins for it to recharge, as of now dont see and flicking of the led light, I took the ignition switch right off this morning and theres no cover or anything over the back of it,all open on back ,wires and solder points look dirty and corroded already, cleaned it up with a tooth brush put it back on and see what happens, I put some tape on the back to cover it up ,not sure why they would leave a switch exposed to the open for water and dirt to get in with out sealing it ,not sure if thats the problem, I went through all the wires to see if any wires were broken or loose right on down to the battery cant find anything,


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Was it a new machine you bought? Mine is also open in the back but I have no corrosion. Snow alone will not make it corrode but maybe EOD mixture might. Did you check your work where you tapped in when you installed your lights. Are you sure you are not exceeding the stator current specs? You should get a battery minder.


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

Coby7 said:


> Was it a new machine you bought? Mine is also open in the back but I have no corrosion. Snow alone will not make it corrode but maybe EOD mixture might. Did you check your work where you tapped in when you installed your lights. Are you sure you are not exceeding the stator current specs? You should get a battery minder.


It was like it when I got it the same day, shes brand new, before any other lights were put on, I have been out ever hour since this morning checking and starting it up, seems fine for now but I'll find out after its left overnight, what do you mean EOD mixture


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

EOD _*End Of Driveway*_ snow mixed with road salt.


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

Coby7 said:


> EOD _*End Of Driveway*_ snow mixed with road salt.


oh lol, ok, For now, today the blower started fine, no dead battery so I'm thinking it had all to do with the ignition switch being open with no cover on the back open to all the water, salt ect and a bit of corrosion keep the power on just a little with key being turned off, the lights are not faintly flickering anymore, switch is cleaned up and taped on the back, see how it goes


----------

